# Twin Towers, Aug 2014



## cunningplan (Aug 11, 2014)

*Twin Towers, (more photos added) Aug 2014*

Like many places in South Wales, I must have passed this place hundreds of times and lately stopped to have a look but never managed to get in. Then I had a text from onmyown if I wanted to have another look as he had been given a entry point. Luckily I had been up the track since Thursday for the weekend and Sunday was rained out so I was home early.
This was a home for the blind and closed down in 2009, after many attempts to get a buyer it looks like its due for demolition in October (There was paperwork tied to the gate) this would be a shame as its a very nice looking building in a very nice location.
We didn't expect it to be so large inside and as OMO had to go out later we had to call it a day after only covering about half, so there is a second trip planned very soon (I will add the photos to the end of this)

Full set here and OMO will be adding his after
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157646299605246/
















































































































It was a little windy while we were there 























































Hope you like and thinks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 11, 2014)

Another great location.more great photos..and another fantastic staircase..that pink room is rather bright


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 11, 2014)

Fantastic mooch fella and great shots as well, I'll tag mine onto the end of this report when available


----------



## cheesecrisps (Aug 11, 2014)

what a nice place love them round window bays.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 11, 2014)

What an amazing building, lots of nice features. Sad to hear that its days are probably numbered. Looking forward to seeing more from here. Nicely done as ever.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 11, 2014)

*Twin towers - Aug 2014*

Having had the heads up off Nadineroxanne , I decided to give Cunningplan a call to see if he wanted to visit. 

Its been on our radar for quite a while. CP said yes, so I donned my chauffer's hat and gloves and promptly picked up CP and proceeded to give him the white knuckle ride he deserved, mine were still white from the week before;Payback!!.

All I can say is wow, this place was massive.I initially thought it was locked down completely but after spotting the entry point and a little commando crawling we were in. It had been trashed in parts but on the whole was quite a nice mooch but very easy to get lost, there was also a section that was not explored but hopefully we'll get back before the demolition begins. What a truly sad state of affairs, this place would make a cracking guest house as its almost a stone throw from the edge of a beach.

I'll try and post a different pic or two and wont upload everything as Cunningplan has done a stirling job as always, sorry for any duplicates 

Here we go :-
































































[url=https://flic.kr/p/opcSRd]









































The obligatory black and white shot


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 11, 2014)

Great set as normal but the fire ones still a little wonky 
(Can I let go of the door handle yet  )


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 11, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great set as normal but the fire ones still a little wonky
> (Can I let go of the door handle yet  )



Its not adjusted yet


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice set, b&w shot is good. Liking the Welsh signs too.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 11, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Nice set, b&w shot is good. Liking the Welsh signs too.



I love to include Welsh signs, I'm usually like an excited child if there's any on the site. Very dissapointed when the was none evident at Tower colliery.

Thanks for your kind comments...


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2014)

Excellent shots, from both of you guys


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 12, 2014)

Like I just said on another thread, this place really has gone down hill and it's a shame. Awesome shots there though guys! Nice to see the inside again - I pass it every day with the day job but haven't had chance to swing in - plus the last time I did, I had a axe put to my head.... part of the fun though!

Cheers for posting these up


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 12, 2014)

Excellent indeed both of you! Great looking building and nice sets of pics 
Certainly looks like theres alot to see here. Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing the other half of it when you get to go back


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 12, 2014)

So many beautiful features here,the fireplaces and stained glass to name but two!Thanks to you both for sharing these cracking images.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 12, 2014)

Well done the pair of you, this is a great place. I'll never understand why such places are allowed to be destroyed just so someone else can make a quick buck. It's a fine building and as someone has suggested would make a great guest house!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Aug 12, 2014)

Beautiful, especially the stained glass and iron fireplace.


----------



## Dugie (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice find fellas and some great photos to boot as well. Thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## forker67 (Aug 13, 2014)

Demolition,really?....what a shame,such a nice building and surprisingly intact.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 13, 2014)

It would be a shame, all bar a few broken windows and vandalism the place is in very good shape.
When we have done our second trip I will post a article on the place.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 14, 2014)

Last night we made our second trip down there to find the missed rooms, this time we met up with LENNY147 and corona and we had a enjoyable couple of hours there. Sadly we read the new signs on the way out and found that planning has been approved (8th Aug) for it to be demolished on or after the 20th Oct 2014. 
Heres a few from last night, I have added plenty more to my flickr album.

























































































































No doubt OMO (Or should I say IMY (In My Way  )) will be putting a couple more up soon.

and I will leave you with this link found by LENNY147

http://www.valeofglamorgan.gov.uk/e...e/2014/14-07-21/Former-Southerndown-Home.aspx


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 14, 2014)

Some nice shots there CP, love the hand basin supports...


----------



## smiler (Aug 14, 2014)

Lovely set of pics, most enjoyable, My Thanks to you Both


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 14, 2014)

*Twin Towers -revisit-Aug 2014*



cunningplan said:


> Last night we made our second trip down there to find the missed rooms, this time we met up with LENNY147 and corona and we had a enjoyable couple of hours there. Sadly we read the new signs on the way out and found that planning has been approved (8th Aug) for it to be demolished on or after the 20th Oct 2014.
> 
> No doubt OMO (Or should I say IMY (In My Way  )) will be putting a couple more up soon.
> 
> ...



Cheers fella, here's my take on our second visit :-














































Thanks for looking


----------

